# Ranting-SORRY



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2012)

The wife orders her seeds this time of year-seems that Park was bought out by a big company and now their service and quality sucks by their reviews. I just bought a powermatic 8" 1978 jointer-sold my 2003 6" new delta. The delta worked great-noisy as hell and it did not matter whether it was hooked up to dust collection or not it spit chips in your face. Now the 34 yr old 8" is quieter has no dust collection set up -eats wood at an unbeleivable rate and puts ALL chips on floor in neat little pile- absolutely NO chips in face. Now are we entering a time when we have the industrial revolution in reverse-where we forget how to make good things-throw craftmanship out the door. We ship our resources overseas instead of using them ourselfs and they turn it into cheap crap and sent it back so we can use it for a year or 2 and then send it to the dump. Make no sense at all. Well back to makin chips-sorry for the rant.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2012)

I will ask m y wife where she buys her heirloom seeds. She loves the quality and service. 

I too prefer to buy old American iron where possible. I feel your pain. :dash2:

.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2012)

Roy, for a one armed man :wacko1: you are bold.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2012)

Mike,

I remembered to ask my wife about her seed source can you believe it?

She buys from this young couple. When she showed me the catalog I said "Wow they are young they really have it together." 

She said "Oh you'll love his story. When he was just a young kid he started BARTERING RARE SEEDS with others all over the world." I did not place the emphasis there my wife did. 

More power to them my wife says they have made a fortune selling seeds. You know the harder you work the luckier you get. 

No guys none of use will be able to mimic their success because inlike their product, we don't want to sell ours we want to "grow it" into a project. 


Anyhow I hope she likes their seeds my wife could not be happier and looky here we have all this green munchy stuff my wife grows in througout the year no matter the temps. She made these little quonset huts (she call them something else) for her small winter garden. We raid them for lettuce and radishes etc. I can't remember what all she got growing in there I just eat it. I took these pics two nights ago.


[attachment=2314]

[attachment=2315]

[attachment=2316]

[attachment=2317]

She's growing 3 types of lettuce, broccoli, collard greens, chard something or another, 6 or 7 other things I can't remember by name but know them by taste. :nyam2: She's growing some red orach too and it's doing real well. Also some herbs, potatoes, and those onions she did not plant this time they just coming up from last year - bonus!


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 28, 2012)

I eat alot of vegetbles. I have Diebetes now. Love the Collared greens yum yum. Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kevin, Looks like she takes good care of you. We do not have the climate for year round but we extended season with this. It is a recycled Costco carport. The tarps shreded long ago but the metal framework was perfect. the raised beds make it possible for her to easily work in there. It is just about time. Thank goodness winter is almost past......


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh that's nice. My wife only works two days a week (they trying to get her to work 4 but I said  ) but she would quit altogether if I built her something that nice. She just threw those little huts together one day on her own I couldn't believe it when I cae out of the shop at the end of one day and she had all these little domes built. I had my doubts but she grows stuff in there like it's springtime. 

That green house looks to me like y'all could grow almost year round if you trapped some solar but who wants to build all that when the wood shop is always calling . . . . :hang1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2012)

You would have to supplement with light and heat. Sun gets damn low in winter. Just makes it about 2-3 month longer season-maybe more. Nice to go in there on a 30 dgree sunny day and have it be 70. The framework was sturdy and perfect for greenhouse.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmmmm greenhouse or solar kiln? I'd probably fill it with wood, It's always wood season.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 29, 2012)

KILN? I would be living in the doghouse- and we have no dog or house so that snow would be soft but BBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 29, 2012)

You have no choice though-YOU are always in trouble!!!!:dash2::dash2: How is your hand doing???


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> ..
> Its doing better wearing a brace on it but still trying to do things in the shop. See the doc in the morning again he want to put pins in I said no. How can you put pins in bone when the bone about gone, so maybe they have a answer tomorrow on that question.



This won't make you feel any better but last week I got my left ring finger caught between the base of the tool rest and the spinning block of wood. like to have yanked the nail out and it swelled up like the dickens. Good thing I had my wedding ring off only reason I did was because my arthritis was already kickin my ass. If my ring had been on it would have been a mess because it has titanium band around the gold one in it and they ain't easy to cut off. 

I haven't been able to use the finger and still can't much and every now and then when typing and I forget it is damaged and hit a key I nearly go through the roof. :ireful: Nothing like a broke hand though that's for certain. I have had quite a few broke bones both legs and arm several fingers a rib and the worst one was my big toe. The rib was bad it didn't last two years like that danged toe I kept rebreaking it and it hurt for the most part of two years. 

Hang in there this will pass and I know how tough you are anyway I bet it don't slow you down much.  Just don't get cocky and rebreak it that is the pits.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2012)

You know Roy, I think you are stubborn :dash2:and just a little crazy:wacko1: but maybe that is why I like you. Be careful though ok??


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2012)

Turning cannot be much fun with a broke hand, which hand is it?


:greysick:


----------

